# Duplicating photos in Photoshop



## Allsop (Jun 8, 2015)

My normal workflow is to do some editing in Lightroom and then edit a duplicate with Lightroom adjustments in Photoshop CC, save the resulting image back into Lightroom and this works fine. Very often I want to then convert a duplicate of that image into monochrome, (I generally use Silver Efex Pro for this) so that I have a colour and a monochrome version of the same photograph. Ideally I would like to be able to accomplish the conversion in Photshop by duplicating the processed photo, saving it to Lightroom and then converting the duplicate and saving that to Lightroom. This will allow me to Batch Process a nu,ber of images in Photoshop. This diagram may help to understand my thinking. Isi is there wa way to achieve this duplicate/save process?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 8, 2015)

If all  you are doing is using SilverEfex Pro, you can do that in LR using the NIK plugin and not involve PS at all.  When you say "batch" processing, this means that you are sending multiple images in a batch to perform a common function to all of these images in one pass.  Sending one image at a time to PS is not batch processing.  Using the 'batch' function in PS also involves running a common procedure on multiple images.

If you want to do additional PS type edits on the images that has been post processed in LR and then follow this with a step through SilverEfex Pro, after having save the color version in PS (back to LR), you can then take that PS image in PS and run the Silver Efex Pro filter on it and then use the "Save As" function in PS to create a derivative image file. This file will not be cataloged in LR but it will be in the same folder as the original and you can use the LR "Sync folder" function to import these into LR.  Alternately, you can complete the color edit in PS and save it where it will be automatically cataloged by LR.  Once back in LR, you can use the NikCollection SilverEfex Pro "Edit In" function to pass the image to SilverEfexPro and the resulting image file will be cataloged in LR.


----------



## Allsop (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you Cletus, I undertand all of that, perhaps I was not clear enough in my original posting. I am familiar with Batch Processing and use it a lot, indeed I am sending a number of photos to Photoshop and not just one, so I want to Batch Process all these images, commonly between 6 and 50, and doing these individually in Lightroom after processing in Photoshop is what makes it so much of a time consuming process. It is the Batch Processing that is important to me and that is why I want to do it all in Photoshop as I can compose an action that will handle it all as long as I can do the duplication that I speak about. Lightroom as far as I know does not do Batch Processing.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 8, 2015)

Perhaps you should describe your batch process in more detail.  LR does do batch processing.  If you want to apply a Silver Effects Pro preset to 6-50 images, Select these in LR and use the Edit-in Function to call SEP. In SEP, apply the preset and click on "Save All" in SEP.  You now have 6-50 Monochrome image derivatives cataloged in LR.  
If you want to apply the same LR adjustments to 6-50 RAW images, select the 6-50 images Process the most selected and then choose the {Sync Settings} button in the Library module or the {Sync...} button in develop.  If you want to use PS to edit 6-50 images from LR, then select the images and call PS using the "Edit-In" function.  PS will open the 6-50 images in PS and you can act on these individually or in concert using the PS batch function. When you choose Save in PS, all of the images will be back in the LR catalog.


----------



## Allsop (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Cletus for your explanation.


----------



## tainguyen (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank clee01l very kindly, that is exactly what I needed, Have a great day


----------



## clee01l (Aug 7, 2015)

Sara said:


> I'm quite new to _photoshop_ as this was my first time using it.Thanks for guiding me.


Sara, welcome to the forum. I'm not sure how this thread helped, but I'm glad that it did.


----------

